# Blackhawk again, a .357 Magnum...



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This gun started out as a Blackhawk, evolved into a Bisley, and back to a Blackhawk, with Super Blackhawk grip frame, and grips from my spare parts box.

As a Bisley:










And, back to Blackhawk. I put the Super Blackhawk hammer in initially, but removed it in favor of the standard Blackhawk hammer:










Been busy lately.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No doubt about it Bob you got a way with them old Rugers. Both ways looked great. How come you switched it back? I know you have other Blackhawks and I am being nosey. Good luck with it.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Why? I had heard so much palaver about the Bisley that I decided to give them a try. I built up some .357 Magnums and .45 Colts, the .45s both long and short barreled guns. I tried them with heavy handloads and moderate. Also did some long range shooting and up close rapid shooting.

My final choices came to the Super Blackhawk for heavy recoiling ammunition and for steady, deliberate shooting. The Blackhawk grip seems the best, for me, for rapid point shooting. The Bisley grip didn't handle hot ammunition near as well as I'd been led to believe, nor do they point as well.

the whole thing was a study for me.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

nice work.

... speaking of work, how's retirement going for you?

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> nice work.
> 
> ... speaking of work, how's retirement going for you?
> 
> WM


Well, thank you for asking. Doing pretty well at retirement. Work's easy, pay so-so. Wife thinks its handy, having me on call 24/7.

Bob Wright


----------

